# loaded question



## ItsOnlyMe (Dec 22, 2008)

How long does it take(average) to get over someone? and is jumping into the next available bed a help or hinderance?


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

i dont really know how long it takes to get over someone. just depends on the relationship i guess. ive heard rebounds are good, and that whoever you date next will be the rebound so just get it over with. that's just what i hear. i dont know from personal experience.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Not that I adhere to this, but I heard some saying that however long you were together, take that, divide by 2 and that's how long it will TRULY take to "get over" someone. You may move on, start over, etc., but you really don't get over them right away. 

Together 6 years = 3 years before you are really "over it".


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

ouch. I have a different calculation...

Take however you were together in a 'loving relationship' subtract that from how long you stayed in the relationship even tho it was 'bad' times by the number of times he said he hates you, and divide by that many friends that say they love you.

Wash repeatedly with tequila. rinse and repeat. Add several new dates and lots of exciting times. 

Loving relationship - six months
awful relationship - three years
2.5 years total
I hate you - 147x
Friends that support me - 3

Should take, lets see, three cases of Jose Cuervo, two blind dates, and joining the foreign legion. 

Bring it on, where's my tattoo?


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

It takes as long as it takes . and only you can anwser that for yourself.
It depends on your character, and who you were gonna jump into bed with .
my friend took 2 years she was married for 5 . she had a few one night stands which left her feeling worthless ,so id say take your time


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

snix11 said:


> Wash repeatedly with tequila. rinse and repeat. Add several new dates and lots of exciting times.


:lol: lol


----------



## Chopblock (Mar 21, 2008)

Its going to be different for everyone. I've become fond of the following answers though, whenever a timeline is involved.

1) "When our troops come home".

2) Milvember 54th, 3027.

3) When they remake "The Wizard of Oz".

4) Right after the Trump inauguration.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

If you jump right into bed with someone you don't feel right. It makes you miss the comfortable and all knowing sex with your ex. I think it sets you back a bit the first time, and may enhance your feelings for ex temporarily. I do still agree it is a very necessary move on your part to get back in the single mode. The sooner you accept your single again, and quit thinking of ways to get this person back, and actually truly move on you will be over most of the knot in your throat feelings. You may never get over this person, but you can move on, and remember all the good times. Most people never really leave our hearts, thats why we remember our first kiss so clearly


----------



## Kyle (Feb 26, 2009)

A friend told me it can take up to 7 years to get over someone you truly love. 
But that is just getting them out of your head. 

If you date other people it helps. 
I also heard that 'no love is the same' - meaning that everyone you love will be a bit different then the others. 

I had an ex I dated for 2 and a half years. I honestly thought about her everyday for the next 2 and a half years. Anything would trigger a memory. Now I still think of her once in a while but not everyday.


----------

